
The Little Go Book is a free introduction to Google's Go programming language - feylikurds
http://openmymind.net/The-Little-Go-Book/
======
feylikurds
I would like to say that this was the first book I read when I wanted to learn
how to program in Go and I am eternally grateful to the author. It basically
covers a large portion of the language and most of what one actually does when
programming.

